
Hacker News search bug? - reddytowns
	Why does this return results:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=confused%20lost%20mathe<p>but, this does not?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=mathe%20confused%20lost
======
redox_
By default the search will consider the very last word as a "prefix" to handle
the as-you-type search experience. If you press enter in the searchbar oh
hn.algolia.com, it will "fix" such behavior considering the last word as an
actual word.

Notice the "prefix=false" in the URL:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=confused%20lost%20mathe&sort=b...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=confused%20lost%20mathe&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false)

------
gus_massa
My guess is that they assume that all but the last words are complete, so the
first query is read as

confused lost mathe??????????

and the second as

mathe confused lost??????????

but an space at the end is enough to break the fist link:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=confused%20lost%20mathe%20](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=confused%20lost%20mathe%20)

I looked at the algolia site, but I couldn't find an email for contact ...

------
reddytowns
Urls here for clickability:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=confused%20lost%20mathe](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=confused%20lost%20mathe)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mathe%20confused%20lost](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mathe%20confused%20lost)

